
Ask HN: Favorite tech-related audiobook - el_benhameen
We have an 8-10 hour drive to see family for thanksgiving. Wife snoozes, I listen to music and audiobooks. What have you enjoyed?<p>I&#x27;d like something in-depth enough that I&#x27;ll end up learning something, but not so dense that I&#x27;ll fall asleep. I&#x27;m open to anything, though!
======
eswat
Not sure where it would rank for you on tech-related, but I enjoyed Masters of
Doom by David Kushner (read by Wil Wheaton). Great deep dive on how id
Software came to be and how the two Johns and the two Carmacks came together.

~~~
archagon
Phenomenal audiobook. I wish there were more like it!

------
qwertyuiop924
I don't know if it's and audiobook, but I really enjoyed The Cuckoo's Egg, by
Cliff Stoll. If you're a unix person, you probably won't learn anything, 'cept
some history, but It's still a great story.

If not, how about Super Mario, the story of Mario and Nintendo through the
years?

You can also try Ghost in the Wires, Kevin Mitnick's autobiography.

Finally, the excellent Exploding the Phone tells the story of the rise and
fall of phone phreaking, and has a lot of interesting information on the phone
network of the time. None of these are especially technical, but they are
fantastic reads, and presumably fantastic listens.

------
maha_funk
Not sure if this would come under tech-related, but an audio book that I've
really enjoyed is Scrum by Jeff Sutherland, narrated by JJ Sutherland.

[http://www.amazon.com/Scrum/dp/B00NHZ6PPE](http://www.amazon.com/Scrum/dp/B00NHZ6PPE)

The book is really interesting, and is not targeted towards the tech entirely
which can be great since non-technical people can get into it too.

------
jjman505
The Future of the Mind, by Michio Kaku, is a very interesting pop-sci
exploration of modern brain science, and the future of brain interfacing and
computing.

------
okcs
Automate This by Christopher Steiner. I'd also recommend Console Wars by Blake
Harris.

------
7952
Bit late but Bruce Sterling's "The Hacker Crackdown" is worth a listen:

[https://boingboing.net/2008/01/13/podcast-of-bruce-
ste.html](https://boingboing.net/2008/01/13/podcast-of-bruce-ste.html)

------
DrScump
If nothing else, you can download a bunch of John Batchelor podcasts. His
weekend shows are author interviews.

